#   >  2- -7 -

## gretskiy

!
           ( )
      ,     ,            ....


ua9css

----------


## EU1ME

http://dl2kq.de/pa.htm
http://www.cqham.ru/cons_pa.htm
http://www.cqham.ru/pa_ua6cr.htm

----------


## ua9ode

> ,     ,            ....


      ,   : http://www.cqham.ru/pa_uy0uy.htm

----------


## RW4HRE

> ....?


   .




> 1,4          ,    +2,5        ?


 +2,5   -7     -     -7   1800...2000 .
   -  ,   - .

P.S.       ...  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## ua9xbi

> !
>         ....?
>         1,4          ,    +2,5        ?


               -7 - 2000 . 


73! .. UA9XBI.

----------


## HAZ

> ,   1  4    -46...


   ,   ...     .   -     " ",  " " -  14  350   350  (  10  220  350).   700      .

----------

> ?


, ,  , .     http://dl2kq.de/pa/1-1.htm

----------


## RN6LEA

,  2- -71   ))    ,     )).     ""     ).
  ,   ...                )...

----------

